# Does 3000 - MF 230- IH 574



## Myronhughe (Nov 16, 2012)

I am looking to pick up a used tractor . I want an older tractor made of some real materiel. I am not a fan of the later model japs. I want a machine that has available and affordable parts and is easy to work on.
I have found several tractors for sale locally that have peaked my interest.
1. Clean ford 3000 with 5' cutter-$4000.00- it is a diesel machine that looks to have been through at least a cosmetic rebuild around 15 years ago. Cranks and runs. Everything works but he tach is broke. Has been used for mowing hay fields twice a month during growing season for past 12 years. Looks to have light blow by .

2. MF 230-1984 Model-1907 hrs- $4000.00-cranks runs and is in good mechanical condition. Paint faded but everything works and rubber is good.

3. IH 574-unknown hours-3rd owner-$4000.00.-it's a lot of tractor . Crank easily. Everything works. Needs alternator belt and ps hose. New injector pump last year. Drives like a dream. Seems like an absolute mule but I don know anything about serviceability or parts cost and availability . Puffs a healthy amount of exhaust smoke when you throttle her up but stops one engine come up to speed.

Any advice??? I'm gonna use to mow and run post hole auger on occasion.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Those are all very capable tractors to perform the tasks you have outlined. They all have available parts networks and are similar in power in most respects. I think it boils down to which one you feel most comfortable sitting in and operating. That should be the major factor guiding your decision IMHO.


----------

